#ubuntu-sa 2011-04-26
<sary> !see bug #630547
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 630547 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "WiFi randomly disconnects in Maverick" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630547
#ubuntu-sa 2011-04-28
<sary> ! is it our yet
<sary> ! Naty
<sary> ! Release
<lubotu3> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
#ubuntu-sa 2011-04-30
<daif> سلام
#ubuntu-sa 2012-04-26
<mohd> Assalam Alykum
#ubuntu-sa 2012-04-29
<Arwa> hi
<Arwa> any one here who can help me in ubuntu !
